# Cube4Cam 2016



## StachuK1992 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey everybody! Come out to Cube4Cam 2016 on June 4, 2016!
We're featuring all of the best events, and all proceeds are going to Cure4Cam.org.

*Events:*


3x3

Sq-1
5x5
Skewb
BLD
OH
Lunch!
Did I mention Sq-1?

The cost to enter is $15, and there is a 150 person competitor limit, so register before it fills up!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 29, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> Lunch!


Finally, an event I can do good at!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2016)

This was fun.

We ended up adding a bunch of rounds, so we had 4 rounds of 3x3, 3 rounds of OH, 3 rounds of Sq-1, 1 round of 5x5, 1 round of Skewb, 1 round of BLD.

Thanks to everyone for coming out! We'll be back next year.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 6, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> This was fun.
> 
> We ended up adding a bunch of rounds, so we had 4 rounds of 3x3, 3 rounds of OH, 3 rounds of Sq-1, 1 round of 5x5, 1 round of Skewb, 1 round of BLD.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming out! We'll be back next year.


You and Keaton (and Sarah and everyone else helping) did a fantastic job, I'm looking forward to Cube4Cam 2017. Everything went really smoothly and I loved the sense of humor over the announcements 

I remember you or Keaton announcing "Please make sure your flash on your camera is off, or I will disqualify your kid" something along those lines


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2016)

That was me.

I'm a big fan of Burton-style organizing/delegating, where you threaten to DNF people as often as you can.


----------

